# My dog is skinny....



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

but I am not worried about it.

I have a 10 month old female who weighs 55lbs. She is medium sized and does not have large bone. She is on the thin side and looks a bit unthrifty. This is something I don't really mind in my young dogs. I prefer for them to grow slowly and not carry extra weight as youngsters. It is not that I restrict her intake though. I wouldn't want to put a growing young dog into protein/calorie deficit as they must build a body. She eats 2500-3000 calories a day, but is still slim. 

I have had these lanky young dogs before. I will bet by 2-3 she is filled out and much larger. Hopefully, her joints will xray as good at 2 as they did at 7 mo. prelimns.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well ok! Was this post directed at something in particular, or just a statement?? Just curious.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No nothing, in particular except that I see a lot of over fed pups and dogs everywhere I go!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very true, I have seen alot of overweight dogs too lately! Must be the economy...LOL


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My pup is 10 months, is exactly 23 inches tall, and weighs 53 pounds. I think it's a very good weight.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma is pretty skinny. People would probably consider her too skinny if it wasn't hidden by all the fur lol (long coat.) With her I do something about it, but thats because it was combined with intermittent diarrhea. So that was more concerning than the weight with her also being a young dog. My boy Logan was a hard keeper as well, I never went into the trouble I do with Emma though because he was just high metabolism skinny.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I see my puppies on the cam and think "they look thin". But I am with you in keeping them light. I like them to have a 'waist'. Too many overweight dogs out there. 
I'll post the link, put I have the light off until morning. You can see them from above.

Littlehaus German Shepherd Dogs Cam 1


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra was on the slim side as well. She is just starting to fill out and putting on weight now and reached 71 pounds. I think it's the perfect weight for her.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Indra was on the slim side as well. She is just starting to fill out and putting on weight now and reached 71 pounds. I think it's the perfect weight for her.


How old is she?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wilbanks17 said:


> How old is she?


She'll be 14 months on the 22nd.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool, sounds like a good weight for her.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain is 11 mos and at 80 lbs he still looks thin to me. Long legs, long body, deep chest and small waist. Guess it's his WL build that makes him appear thin. Exactly how long do they continue to grow?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

RazinKain said:


> Kain is 11 mos and at 80 lbs he still looks thin to me. Long legs, long body, deep chest and small waist. Guess it's his WL build that makes him appear thin. Exactly how long do they continue to grow?


There is no real answer, it all depends on how fast they mature and fill out. Some dogs can take a couple of years to fully mature and fill out.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My 10 month old Sage is also a medium sized dog, not heavy boned and weighs somewhere around 50-55 lbs. 

She's a good eater, but very very busy. It's no wonder she's thin. Yes, people comment on how skinny she is. I'm not worried either. She'll fill out. Right now I refer to her as the coyote


----------



## cathy68 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi all i have a german shepherd female she is almost 3 yrs old not a very big eater , sometimes eating loads one day and skipping a meal here and there , she is on the small side for an average size female gsd ,shorter in the legs little longer in the body , she is really energetic and always on the go when she is out on her walks ,,, she weighed in at 23kg back on october 2010 vet said she was under weight , a few months ago she weighed in at 27kg but i can still feel her shoulder blades and her spine right down to her hips ,her back is very very slightly roached .

is her weight ok , and am i supose to feel her bones like that


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

cathy68 said:


> hi all i have a german shepherd female she is almost 3 yrs old not a very big eater , sometimes eating loads one day and skipping a meal here and there , she is on the small side for an average size female gsd ,shorter in the legs little longer in the body , she is really energetic and always on the go when she is out on her walks ,,, she weighed in at 23kg back on october 2010 vet said she was under weight , a few months ago she weighed in at 27kg but i can still feel her shoulder blades and her spine right down to her hips ,her back is very very slightly roached .
> 
> is her weight ok , and am i supose to feel her bones like that


You should start your own thread for this topic......


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

My boy is 14 months and is on the thin side as well. He was very skinny when he was 11-12 months and then started leveling off. Now he is starting to gain weight. He is quite furry (ultra plush) so it is hard to tell he is skinny until you go to pet him. Then you realize there is a lot of fur. You can just now barely feel his spine. I've been beefing up his food (literally) with red meat. It seems to be working quite well. I am sure by the time he is 2-3 he will be a big boy. He weighs about 78lbs now and will most likely fill out another 10-15. I will keep him as lean as I can because an overweight dog is just asking for health problems. Plus I will be working him, I don't see him becoming and overweight dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> My 10 month old Sage is also a medium sized dog, not heavy boned and weighs somewhere around 50-55 lbs.
> 
> She's a good eater, but very very busy. It's no wonder she's thin. Yes, people comment on how skinny she is. I'm not worried either. She'll fill out. Right now I refer to her as the coyote


Mine was the same at 10 months. People asked if she was going to fill out for a long time. She is just a slender dog and has plenty of padding on her ribs, spine and hips. At 22 months she is 70 pounds and still slender.
A little hard to see that much detail in my avatar.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Samba said:


> She eats 2500-3000 calories a day, but is still slim.


Wow- that is really a lot of calories! Are you sure she is digesting the food okay? Penny and Sasha, both adults not puppies- get around 1150 a day and they are between 68-75#s. Hard to imagine a dog being thin while receiving over double my dogs caloric intake. That must be some food bill!


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli is almost 11 mos and is around 65 lbs last I checked; he is a tall boy though so hopefully he is done growing up and will start going outwards here soon! While at the vet today I asked one of the workers if they thought he was too skinny and she said that while when he moves a certain way you can see his last rib a little bit that he is obviously healthy and is getting enough nutritionally based on his diet (4 cups blue buffalo wilderness plus a tiny bit of raw hamburger) so she said he was in great shape. And ya I now he will one day fill out and then I'll have to watch him overeating and gaining too much but I think for now we're set up for success so yay!!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Erin was 8.5 months weighed in at 40 lbs when we got in October 2010. She is now 15 months and weighs 70 lbs. I think it's best to keep these dogs lean because of the potential for dysplasia. Many people tend to over feed, which opens the door to health issues.


----------

